# Remington 11-87



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

I picked one up for my 14 year old yesterday, what kind of experience do you have with yours.
I have read all over the place from great to garbage. It is the Premier model light contour barrel 26" wood stock. I really like the way it mounts and he liked it also. They had a Beretta 391 but he didn't like the way that mounted.
He was using a Traditions ALS 2100 youth 12 ga. but it was getting small for him.

Just looking for some advise. I did disassemble last night and clean it up it was very dirty.


----------



## H2OfowlND (Feb 10, 2003)

I didn't have an 11-87, but a Rem 1100 which is the older brother to the 87. I was about the same age when I acquired mine. The one money saving piece of advice I'll give you, let your son know not to shoot all 3 shells at one target. You'll burn through ammo pretty fast, like I did. Also, keep it clean. If I used it for field hunting waterfowl, I would strip it down that night and clean all the fine dirt out, otherwise I would be down to a single shot the next morning. Don't use WD-40 or any kind of oil lube, just use a light coating of Teflon spray. Another thing, I always cleaned the gas ports in the barrel ring. I found that if I shot the faster loads for steel shot, they would burn cleaner and not clog up the gas ports as fast as slower loads. 
Best advise would be to take it out, shoot a couple boxes of shells through, doesn't matter what kind, and see where carbon and dirt build up. That will give you a better understanding of what to look out for this fall. And don't be afraid to take out the trigger mechanism and clean that also. Breakfree and an air compressor work wonders.

H2OfowlND


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

You shouldn't have any issues with it. I had one that wouldn't chamber the second shell sometimes but it was an easy fix. They're heavier than needed (but compared to the standard now all Remingtons are), and I still LOVE my 1100's more than anything, but that's the only shotgun one buddy of mine has. I don't think he's ever REALLY cleaned it, and I've never seen or heard of any problems with it.

I gotta add my thoughts on cleaning though. H20 brought up an age-old argument about autos (specifically 1100's) and the use of WD40. For years I've heard how you're not supposed to use any oil on the exterior of the magazine tube (which I believe is stainless steel on your 11-87), and you should NEVER use WD40 because "it will gum up everything and get stiff when it gets cold". But ALL I use is WD on my shotguns, and it's worked for over 30 years. Once a year, or after a rain I completely disassemble and brush out all powder flakes and soak almost everything with WD. Then wipe off where I can reach, trying to get as much out as possible from cracks and crevices without blowing it out with compressed air, and I ALWAYS wipe the magazine tube and coat the carrier assembly before re-assembly, and It's always worked.

I have several 1100's ranging from late 60's manufacture to early 90's, and I hunt with them exclusively, including duck hunting and slug hunting deer, and as you can see above I don't baby them. But aside from the bolt not closing completely a couple times over the last 30 years I've never had an issue with any of them. Never broken an extractor (I don't shoot trap with mine) and the only "O" ring I ever replaced was because I broke it while taking the gun apart to clean.

I LOVE my Remingtons, and I believe you will, too!
:beer:


----------

